
Understanding the cryptocurrency ecosystem through Wardley maps - abiro
https://agost.blog/2019/06/mapping-crypto-a-primer/
======
jimmcslim
It may be an unpopular opinion, but I have yet to see a Wardley map that
doesn't look like incomprehensible gibberish. I think describing these as
'maps' is bit of a misnomer, I generally view a map as something that a
layperson can understand (with some exceptions, etc aviation maps are mind-
boggling).

I'm open to someone changing my mind though, since I feel like I am missing
out on something!

~~~
pryelluw
I also had a period of time where it all seemed like gibberish.

What changed was a chat with Alexander Simovic (mapping expert). He laid out
the following learning path (which worked excellent):

1\. Read the book

2\. Map your own systems (from work, startup, or open source).

3\. Share your maps with others and get feedback (I can certainly introduce
you to others if you email me).

~~~
mhuffman
Read what book?

~~~
pryelluw
Direct link to 1st chapter: [https://medium.com/wardleymaps/on-being-
lost-2ef5f05eb1ec](https://medium.com/wardleymaps/on-being-lost-2ef5f05eb1ec)

------
pryelluw
Resources on Wardley mapping:

The book: [https://medium.com/wardleymaps/on-being-
lost-2ef5f05eb1ec](https://medium.com/wardleymaps/on-being-lost-2ef5f05eb1ec)

Hired Thought (leading mapping expert in US):
[https://hiredthought.com/](https://hiredthought.com/)

Great learning resource from Ben Mosier (of hired thought):
[https://learnwardleymapping.com/](https://learnwardleymapping.com/)

Reach out to me if you want to learn more as well.

------
kerng
Quite interesting but it doesn't seem very intuitive, I read the article and
still am not sure what it is trying to explain and what the value add is. It
seems a bit complicated and qualitative.

I'm super interested in ways to map risk and security. Or measuring maturity
of a security team or organization - so was wondering that these Wardley maps
might be something to look into? Anybody with more experience know if that
would be worth it? I find graphs pretty useful to represent security and
risks.

~~~
abiro
Mapping is definitely a qualitative and often subjective process! There is
never one correct map, there are only useful maps.

I think the key takeaways from the post are:

1\. Always anchor discussions in user needs

2\. Analyze crypto in the context of the broader economy

3\. Plan for evolution

4\. Wardley maps are really helpful at all of the above

I've also written a follow up post detailing some of the strategic mistakes
cryptocurrency projects make and how they can be avoided using maps:
[https://agost.blog/2019/06/mapping-crypto-common-
pitfalls/](https://agost.blog/2019/06/mapping-crypto-common-pitfalls/)

Edit: I'm not familiar with applying mapping for security, but these look like
some good resources: [https://community.wardleymaps.com/t/tackling-security-
with-w...](https://community.wardleymaps.com/t/tackling-security-with-wardley-
maps/76/3)

~~~
kerng
Thanks, appreciate the reply and additional info! Will spend some time looking
into this more!

------
tim333
I'm not sure I gained a lot of understanding through those. I came across this
map the other day which is kind of an amusing model of part of the crypto
ecosystem
[https://mobile.twitter.com/MartinCWWalker/status/11222656443...](https://mobile.twitter.com/MartinCWWalker/status/1122265644341321729)

------
simonebrunozzi
I know Simon Wardley, think he's a smart guy, but I've never fully appreciated
the Wardley maps. Perhaps it's me.

